# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  بازار کار پایتون

## faraz molaee

سلام دوستان 

در مورد بازار کار پایتون در ایران سوال داشتم ، ممنون میشم که راهنماییم کنید.
من  برنامه نویسی رو با زبان پایتون شروع کردم و کمتر دوره ای بود که این زبان  رو آموزش بده. کتاب های مختلف رو خوندم و از سایت codecademy استفاده  کردم. می خواستم بدونم که بازار کار برای پایتون چطور هست ، کدوم فریم ورک  بیشتر مورد استقبال قرار میگیره و در کنار یا بعد ار پایتون کدوم زبان ها  رو یاد بگیرم .

----------


## n.nowroozi

قبلا زیاد بحث شده راجع به این موضوع .. قطعا پایتون بازار کار php یا سی شارپ رو توی ایران نداره اما جدیدا داره بهتر میشه..
واسه وب جنگو محبوب تره و واسه دسکتاپ pyqt ..

----------


## royayeabadi

کسی از دوستان میدونه بازار کار پایتون در خارج از کشور چطور هست؟

----------


## n.nowroozi

قطعا از ایران خیلی بهتره..
میتونید توی سایتهایی مثل linkedin شغلهای پیشنهادی رو توی شهرهای مختلف کشورها ببینید و نتیجه گیری کنید.

----------


## learnfa.com

ببینید دوست عزیز اگه شما انتظار داشته باشید که کار بیاد سراغتون اینطوری برای هیچ زبان برنامه نویسی بازار کار خوب نیست
اما اگر خودتون دست به کار شید و خودتون برا خودتون کار کنید و به قول معروف کاری کنید مشتری دنبادل شما باشه نه شما دنبال مشتری مطمپن باش هر زبانی بازار کار خوبی داره چه برسه به زبان قدرتمندی مثل پایتون و سرور بقیه زبانها :لبخند:

----------


## Aryan.Software

شرکت برنامه نویسی بیان عشق پایتونه ؛ این هم فرصت های شغلیش: http://bayan.co.ir/page/jobs

از خدمات این شرکت:

سیستم وبلاگدهی بلاگ بیان: blog.ir
صندوق ذخیره سازی فایل: bayanbox.ir
ایمیل بومی: hod.ir
جستجوگر سلام: salam.ir
موتور جستجوی زال: zal.ir

که همه با پایتون نوشته شده

----------

